# Columbia Suerez decaff rave - gene cafe start settings



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi,

ive got 5 lots of beans to play around with roasting and flavours with my new set up. For the Brazil, Columbia, Sumatra and Ethiopia I've got start up guidance for the gene cafe.

does anyone have a recommendation for the titled coffee and any tolerances to explore?

all help appreciated

br

Mark


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Straight answer is no.

But in view of the processing, I would try 200gm using 'Gentle Rise Gentle Finish' and see what happens.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks Batian, will start here


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Short update. Completed two roasts and got reasonable results, but split colour quite different from overall roast. Dropped 14% weight and got city roast for overall colour. Came out quite sharp and cherry flavoured. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Completed 6 roasts now on gene cafe, with decaff beans(230g batch). High altitude Columbian and SWP lower altitude Brazilian. I have been taking the approach of drying at Maillard reaction temperatures for 5 minutes, then ramp at 245 until visible first crack (no 1st crack sound with auto stethoscope) and maintain at 230 until end of roast. Dropping 11-13% weight during roasting.

The outcome is more baked beans than roasted beans and struggling to get the nice radius top surface I can get with caff beans. Getting this right, is fundamental to my plans, so any help from experts here would be appreciated.

After warm up cycle. For santos beans(230g batch), I use full power(245 exit temp) (depending on mains voltage) until 1st crack and then Hold at 231-233 depending on speed of temp ramp for 20% development (voltage based). I'm losing 14-15% weight and getting even roasting internally and externally, to full city roast. I'm consistent and getting good espresso.

Need a similar blueprint for decaff.

cheers

Mark


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

You do not need a warm up cycle with the Gene. Refer to instructions supplied?

I would follow the BB/davecuk instructions regarding natural process beans (ie those B Santos)

They work for most of us when starting out. They will help you get the basics right, and then you can try experimenting.

I note you did not try my suggested (above) 200g batch for the decaff, any particular reason?

Persist with trying to hear 1st C, it is vital. Some folk do seem to have problems getting tuned into it, but as long as your hearing is normal, once you have 'got it' you will wonder how on earth you missed it before!


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi Batian,

thanks for your continued help. I tried exactly what you suggested, but never got enough heat into the beans and ended up pulling dark roasted beans out which were very flat and baked.

for the pre-heating, I find that batch 1 vs 2/3/4 is totally different profile and does not allow me to reach my "blue print" profile for the beans I'm happy with.

absolutely, any help on first crack hearing will push my roasting a lot further. I can recognise high altitude beans cracking quite easily, but low alt (struggling) and decaf (never heard) are causing me issues. Any advice?

Will run santos profile with 200g decaff and see how that works.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Please post a pic of your roast log including location of roaster, ambient temperature and voltage.

Some people (including me) get an amplified effect by using a cardboard tube as a hearing aid. Tubes from cling film and kitchen foil are good. Take care when the tube is near the drum---you may poke your ear out! I found that the shoulder of the chaff collector is a good place. If you are following davecuk's notes, and the temperature and timings are similar, and visualy and smell wise, you do know within a little of when 1st should happen. So a couple of minutes before is the time to use the tube.

A cheap engineers stethoscope may suit, I found them uncomfortable and they blocked out all sound due to both ears being plugged in.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Toolzone-Mechanics-Stethascope-Stethoscope-Car-Engine-Tool-Noise-Vehicle-2pc/333506895498?epid=13026940365&hash=item4da68f5e8a:g:angAAOSw5PJbKQh~

You may also find help at another davecuk source:

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/

and from that site:

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/online-roastlog-application

There is a downloadable roast log (pdf) ideal for the Gene within the above:

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/online-roastlog-application


----------

